

Worried About Someone Stealing Your Ideas? Eric Ries's Answer. - davemel37

I heard Eric Ries field the question about lean startups, what if I release my first iteration and some big company steals my idea. 
His response," If you have one idea, you probably have more than one idea. Take your second best idea, one you probably will never execute, and find the perfect company to implement the idea, find the right product manager at that company to implement it, and try your hardest to get him to steal your idea!"
======
tutufan
Another famous answer:

Don't worry about people stealing your ideas. If your ideas are any good,
you'll have to shove them down people's throats.

(too lazy to look up the attribution)

------
reiz
I worked in big companies and I know that they are pretty busy. And slow :-)

